# Ok, I have a question about a bike



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought this bike because I thought it was really cool. it's actually very rare. it seems however to be rather unpopular and disliked. so I'm curious, what do you guys find so terrible about this bike? on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being best how would you rate this bike?
it's a 1939 Huffman made Firestone Flying Ace


----------



## JLarkin (Jun 17, 2009)

I think it is a cool bike also.  To what dislikes are you referring?


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 17, 2009)

I picked up that bike in San Diego for him... It is a really cool bike and  could be something really special if restored.. I know for me, It's purely a preferance thing... It's just not a Monark..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2009)

JLarkin said:


> I think it is a cool bike also.  To what dislikes are you referring?



that's my question, what is wrong with this bike?
I listed it here and no one even showed interest, I listed it on ebay and the only bids I got were some friends who tried to bid it up without me knowing and it didn't make the reserve. I would ask less but I have that much into it and just thought it would be a worthy bike for someone. people will pay $300.00 - $400.00 for some Schwinn of which there were hundreds of thousands made or a Hawthorne which again is really common but this bike can't even get close to that in interest. there can't be more than a dozen of these or so around they're that rare. what's the problem?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott

I think for most people, myself included, it looks very conservatively styled, no frills, not a deluxe bike.  I would much prefer to spend more on a Super Streamliner !!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott there are two things wrong with that bike.

One is that it is a Huffman

Two is that you are trying to sell it.

Not bad things on their own, but together they kinda cancel each other out.

If I had to sell a Huffman made bike, I would be trying to sell it to you, you're the Huffman guy

Kidding aside it is a great bike, and if I was not dirt poor right now it would likely be my first Huffman


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 17, 2009)

*very cool bicycle...*

i'd be proud to own/ride this bicycle.
beats a schwinn.whats the price ?
{as if i could afford it }.dreaming.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 17, 2009)

*It deserves a good home....*

This bike rocks and i was shocked that it went for what it did on ebay awhile back. It was a steal.

Perhaps others are like me, too many other project bikes and pinching pennies in this economic climate.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 17, 2009)

It's a cool bike,just kinda plain. I'd want to repaint it and add some chrome,that drives the price way too high. My 2 cents.

Pat


----------



## kccomet (Jun 17, 2009)

i love daytons ive had several twin flexes a  couple of streamliners and so on your bike is indeed a rare bike. ive always liked the tanks. just me i hardly buy anything without original paint notice i said hardly.  why no interest in your bike who knows. as ive said before bikes are easy to buy but sometimes very hard to sell. seems like the only bikes really holding their value now is the pre war schwinns. oh yeah th 9300 sting ray that didnt make reserve


----------



## JLarkin (Jun 17, 2009)

Now I see, it's about value or worth.  Everyone has their pricetag.  Some people buy $400 bikes and ride them as is.  I buy $50 bikes and put $350 into them, making them easily worth $250.


----------



## mastronaut (Jun 17, 2009)

*Yes....*



JLarkin said:


> Now I see, it's about value or worth.  Everyone has their pricetag.  Some people buy $400 bikes and ride them as is.  I buy $50 bikes and put $350 into them, making them easily worth $250.




I see you're learning .  I find em for nothing put lots into the ones I like and keep em...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought the bike and went about gathering the parts, most of it is there and most importantly correct. I'm missing the chain guard, the head light, and drop stand. maybe a hard part or two there but surely not impossible. these used to go around $1000.00 or more in good shape I believe, I couldn't get over $300.00! granted it is a bit unusual, but when you say plain I'm not sure what you are getting at it has a tank, rack, light, truss rods. your average Schwinn straightbar will go $300.00 all day long missing half of that. maybe I should just keep it and sell something else


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2009)

*Memories and the way we were.*

It's all about nostalgia. Most of us are at the age that we are collecting what we had as kids or what we wish we had. The odd or super rare bikes are ones that we may have not known about, so the interest just isn't there. Only the speculator is looking for those bikes, and only if the value is there.
 That Sting Ray is exactly what I'm talking about. We all had Sting Rays when we were kids and they were awesome bikes. The $9000.00 bike is about as plain jane as you can get, but that is one sexy bike. I would love to have that bike even though I'm way to big to ride it now. It's all about the nostalgia.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott, in my humble opinion we are currently going through a serious shortage of people willing to restore a classic bike that isn't a Schwinn. Heck, even would be buyers of high dollar fully restored bikes are hiding in the shadows waiting for a better deal... 
Maybe newbies don't know what they are looking at or are afraid of the costs involved in putting a bike like yours together...who knows. The bottom line is the bike doesn't look very appealing in its current state of overpaint. Make it look better, even primer would look better, and educate people on what it is and what it could be in the right hands...


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott, put a chain and light on it from your stash.
Re-paint the rims to match or paint as a white with pinstripes.
Better yet, swap for chrome rims,crusty chrome is okay to match the beautiful green paint.  With your knowledge of Huffmans, add in some pinstriping or detailing where appropriate or find one of your local Lancaster pinstriping buddies to do it.  Bring to Walt's swap meet on Sunday, June 28 and see her go bye-bye. Bring a second bike to ride for the ride after the swap!
Lunch @ Mo's BBQ by HB pier!!!!  Good luck!

John


----------



## eazywind (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sold mine for 700*

Hey Scott. Just sold the basicly complete one I have had on ebay for the last year or so. Took an offer of 700 for it. Had it sitting for a grand for awhile. Guess 700 is what they will go for if you are patient. I agree that it is a rare bike, but just not that eye catching as, lets say, a shelby airflow. Marc


----------



## Parker (Jun 25, 2009)

It's a nice bike, but not a great eye catching color. I think a lot of people are trying to thin their bicycle herds this season.

Put Schwinn a banner in the background and title. A lot of sellers do that to generate more views, because you really cant see much in a thumbnail. Maybe add a scan of an original advertisement.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jun 25, 2009)

*I thought about it*

I really like the Flying Ace's.
I've been watching both of Marc's on Ebay for a while now, even thought about making him an offer on one of his. I kicked around the idea of bidding on yours also. My only problem is I already have a complete one that I haven't restored yet; and I just spent my stash on a 39 Schwinn deluxe autocycle and a Monark 5 Bar.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2009)

ok, more correct grips added and as recommended I put the factory highlights on it, well sort of. I don't plan on restoring it but it does look a bit better even if it was just added with a paint pen:o


----------



## skydog (Jun 27, 2009)

The stories that bike could tell! WWII breaks out, gas is in short supply and many simply couldn't afford an automobile. Perhaps that bike was the sole mode of transportation for an entire family? Who knows? These treasures are living history.


----------

